# Meg Kidded! Pics added pg4!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Here are Faith and Meg on day 145. Both still have ligaments and are doing great. Funny how these two gave me the biggest fuss about clipping their udders than the last 4!

Faith...








Doesn't she look deflated? Ha!

Meg (Lamancha bred with Mini-Manchas FF)...








I think she is looking great already!

So for those of you out there who raise Lamancha and other standard breeds, what day do they normally kid on? I'm use to Nigerian Dwarf day numbers which are usually 147-148 here, but can be as early as 144 or as late as Fuchsia this year at 151.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 145*

Idk about other breeders, my girls have been 142-147. Gracie was 145, last year 142, 145, 144 and 147. Year before 145, 146, 147, 144.

My girls were great about clipping udders, not so sure the FF knew what I was doing as they arched up the entire time - but were well behaved.

Fanci's udder is coming in - not yet tight. Gracie's udder got tight last night and she delivered today.

Can't wait to see those babies!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 145*

Meg always squats good for me when I handle her udder so I think she'll be a great milker. Faith is a great milker, they just neither one were up for clipping this AM. Meg has a bad leg, which you can see in her picture, because of it, she has a harder time bearing all her weight on it. So she didn't spread out as easily for clipping. Faith is a good doe but can be ornary about the simpliest things. Guess she's having a moody day and wasn't too keen on me messing with her udder.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 145*

can't wait to see the kids..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 145*

I was told by Longvu, the farm we bought Ghost from, that they tend to go early.

And Ghost's kid weighed 9 lbs so don't expect them to be small like Nigerians.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 145*

Yeah I expected her kids to be a good bit bigger but hopefully not too huge. I have never had purebred standard kids born here but I have had Mini-Oberhaslis and they were double the size of my Nigerians. F2s and their dams weren't dramatically larger either! I hope we have twins or even triplets. She's not big though. I don't know yet what I'll do if we do get some nice doelings. Its going to be hard to not keep one if it has the right ears!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 146*

No change in the girls. Looking good and the ligaments are still there. Not really softened a whole lot. Full moon is Tuesday which is day 148 for them and its suppose to rain all week. So that sounds about right.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

He he....we could be doing a posting race this week Ashley! :ROFL:

Meg looks great....is she bred with a nigi or a munchi?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

I know! Race to the finish, see who kids first!

Meg is bred to one of the Nigerian Dwarf bucks I use to own and is now owned by runaround. His name is Kids Corral PT Cruiser. So polled and/or moonspotted babies are possible. Minuet's triplets by him this year do look polled, at least 2 of the 3. I sure hope its all 3!!! So F1 Mini-Manchas are coming!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

Are you hoping for a certain type of "ear" with these babies? And I remember Cruiser...handsome boy!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

Yeah, I think I might use him on my Mancha next year depending on how yours turn out. Zorro didn't give me blue eye's on moonspots on Ghost's kid. :sigh:

Polled mini manchas would be so cool! :thumb:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

I believe F1 mini- Manchas always have elf ears. ( which are my personal favorite.)


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 146*

Depends on the ears, I want gopher or elf. I don't want earred.

Today is day 147 for the girls, neither one is looking ready. So still waiting...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

Here they are on 147, today 3-9-09.

Meg's udder looks bigger. I was busy in the barn and turned around and that udder immediately caught my eye through the cattle panel. Shocked me! Its not like dramatically larger but its definitely swollen up!
































She's quite miserable.

Faith is handling it much better, but she's been through this twice before. Udder is slowly getting bigger. Ligaments are softer on both but still there. I think Meg's feel closer to going than Faiths.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

I think Meg looks closer too. Now, could you please share some of that sun and warmth?!?! It's 30F and snowing here. :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

Its 81 today here. Really warm!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

:GAAH: :angry: :angry: :angry: :GAAH:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

I LOVE it! I hate cold weather and have been looking forward to spring. 81 is above average by about 20 degrees for this time of year but it sure beats 30s and 40s for daytime highs and teens and 20s for nighttime. Unfortunately its suppose to be back in the 40s by the weekend. :sigh:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

Yeah, it was 60F and beautiful the other day here. I REALLY hate the cold. So don't the goats. Wouldn't come out of the stalls for much of anything today.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

Yeah that's how ours are too. Its been in the 70s a lot lately. Todays just extra warm. Think its suppose to be in the 60s all week until the weekend when it drops to 49 and lower. I hope it doesn't stay that way long. Everyone and everything is liable to get sick from the sudden changes.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

I hear that LaManchas come early a lot. Mine so far haven't kidded directly on their due date, it's been about 2 days before. I hear that it is quite likely to have 1st gen mini manchas with ears. And you can also have some without. Now, I dont know what the chanes are of breeding a 1st gen mini mancha with ears to a mini mancha with gopher ears and getting kids with gopher ears are. All of my LaManchas have gopher ears. I acctually prefer the gopher ears over the elf ears-but that is just my preference. I am going to have to close my eyes and let some doelings go by this next year-since I have 4 doelings born so far with 3 more does to kid.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Faith & Meg Day 147, still waiting....*

I like gopher the most too. I have Darcy who has weird ears and its just a hoot to look at her.  I feel like a crossing with her could easily produce earred kids. Whereas Meg and Birdie would have better chances of earless kids.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Day 148*

Today is day 148 and Meg has no ligaments! Udder has gotten even bigger and she's none too happy about being kept in the stall. Looks like babies today or tonight!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

I'm thinking she'll get mushier yet. Just like a repeat of Fuchsia so far. Going mush around 11-12 midday and kidding in the evening. I'll go down after lunch and see how she feels then. She's not stressing much, not happy about being in the stall but she's pretty relaxed and easy-going right now.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

I let Meg out. She was not happy about the stall so I made up a very large grocery bag of towels, snot sucker and iodine dip. I'll carry them to the stall if need be. At least for now she's been pacing between two shady spots. One is just under our den windows and the other is under the storage building. Its about 5' off the ground and since its so warm today the goats are all hanging out in these two places.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

That udder continues to get bigger. Here she is from 3PM...
















Taking shape isn't it? She's restless and all over. Still waiting. She still has no ligaments but doesn't have that complete mush feeling about her yet. I think she'll have a single but I'm hoping like crazy for twins! I'd love some doelings this year!!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

I think a single :girl: !

Her udder sure is filling up!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

tiny teats but wow nice big udder (teat size will develope as she is milked)

Looking really nice!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

Udder looking nice! I am guessing :girl: single.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

Faith is still going strong. Ligs have finally started to disappear but she's in no rush at all. Her udder still has a long way to go. She doesn't seem as big as last year so I'm going to guess either large twins or triplets for Faith. Hope they're all girls and if not all then most of them. 

Meg is definitely hanging out by herself today. Finding spots away from the others, up and down a lot. Haven't really noticed contractions but then again I haven't been watching her faithfully either. Hope its not a nighttime kidding! Maybe I can eat dinner at least before she goes.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

Those Manchas are sneaky. Ghost was so casual about her labor. It was funny. Not at all like my ND's.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

:girl: :girl: :girl: :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Day 148, No Ligaments!!!*

Well Meg was not happy about me leaving her this evening which is highly unusual. She started obvious contractions around 8PM when Idol came on. Been watching them get stronger and closer together since. I think we're getting close!!!! Piccies when they're here! Hope for an easy kidding!!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

ray: Lets go girl!!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

Sweet! Can't wait to see her babies!! Hoping for an easy kidding!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

how is it going?


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

Pushing when she has contractions, there's just gaps so its not happening very fast. I may go down and sit with her. Hope it happens soon. I'm tired.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

Is she in full push? how long has she been doing that?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

I just helped a lady delivery 2 kids and her doe never went into full active labor. Just minor pushes all day. Finaly I told her to go in and check for a kid. She got 4 fingers in and she felt a kid right there! he was a tad stuck but she got him out. I would be concerned if she has been pushing for more then a couple hours


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

That's how ghost was. She minor pushed for two hours I think?? There was one time I thought she was going to get down with it and then she got up and went back to eating. I think it's a Mancha thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

yes I agree ....I hope she is OK...... :worried:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

She's fine, just like Ashley said she was slack about the pushing and finally after a while she got down to business. She delivered a gold :boy: who's rather big with chocolate moonspots. He has elf ears to. I took pics but left the camera in the kidding bucket so pics in the AM. I am pretty positive she's done and I'm heading to bed.

Faith's ligaments are gone now. Hope she kids at a decent hour and I surely hope she gives me does! We're at 11 kids and 8 bucks 3 does so far. Please think pink.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

oh boy thats a lot of boys! I know the feeling had all boys one year then a final doe gave me one girl :roll:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

Congrats!

Is it just me, or are the teats on that doe in a weird position, like when you look at her from the side they would almost be behind the back legs??


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

oh forgot to say, when Charlotte kidded, she was a maiden (FF) and kept doing little pushes for ages, I just thought she was being silly and lazy, typical for a FF and not getting down to business. The only reason I decided to intervene was because I was running late for a show and I wanted to hurry things up. Well, turns out there was a reason she wasnt getting on with the job, not just cos she was a maiden, in the end she needed a caesar.

So, I never hesitate to check now.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*



keren said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Is it just me, or are the teats on that doe in a weird position, like when you look at her from the side they would almost be behind the back legs??


I think she could be standing up on a hay feeder or something?~
LW


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg's in labor! Contractions!!!!*

They look funny because of her leg usually. Her teats are just fine.

I'm exhausted, I have Faith coming next and want to get some more z's before she starts. The camera is on Meg and her buckling so I can't see Faith and how she's doing.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

Congrats! I can't wait to see pics! Is this a cruiser boy? :leap:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

Yep Cruiser's boy! I'm going down to feed here in a minute and I'll get some pics when I'm there.


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

Here's an interesting page on minimancha ear genetics:

http://glimmercroft.com/EarGenetics.html

May give you an idea on your chances with Darcy!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

Yeah I've seen that page before. Thanks though.

Here's a pic of the boy. Photobucket is down so this is as good as it gets for now.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

Oh, is he precious! Love his color! :clap: Congrats on the boy! :boy: Maybe faith will have all girls? :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

so cute ...congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

What a handsome little guy, congrats!


----------



## Nublyans (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Faith has no ligaments!*

he is a sweety!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Meg Kidded! Pics added pg3!*

Here's "Hoss"  I think I may name him SGM PTC Cayenne Pepper. He's a big ol' boy!

Hope he's polled!!!


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

WOW- I LIKE him, and no offense but I'm usually not a mancha person :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

what a cutie......... :greengrin:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I loove his moonspots!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thank you everyone!!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww! He has such personality! His ears are adorable....and those spots are really cute on him....Congratulations!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

Congratulations on the new baby boy. Love those spots and gopher ears.


----------



## tremayne (Feb 8, 2008)

Lovely little munchie. Cute, cute, cute.

:clap: :clap: :clap: 

Congrats.

Anna


----------

